# Photoshop Elements 6 - Distressed look filters/plugins



## rubbertree (Feb 2, 2009)

I am looking for a plugin to give a distressed look. None of the filters that come with it have a distressed look.
Are there any out there that you know of for PS6?
TIA!


----------



## DRoberts (Feb 2, 2009)

Try Virtual Photographer from Optikverve Labs.


----------



## rubbertree (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks! I'll check that out.


----------

